
Sea level rise already causing billions in home value to disappear - JumpCrisscross
https://www.axios.com/sea-level-rise-costing-billions-in-home-prices-7920a7a8-8db4-45b1-ad21-357c4d522fcb.html
======
lucidguppy
Invest in boats - not property.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IJL9M5uAJSc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IJL9M5uAJSc)

------
ohiovr
Buy some shoreline property on the great lakes. No rising seas there and
summers are easy. Winters can be killer though.

------
egberts1
Al Gore bought some San Francisco shoreline. I’m calling Axios ... bullshit.

------
ggm
Does Trump have property in Atlantic City? No.. he went bust and sold out. So
it's mar-a-lago. Oh no risk there then....

